# Source of the "40 to 140 in 4" rule, finally found it!!!!!



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 12, 2013)

Mystery solved. 

Well, sort of. 

According to Douglas Baldwin, the rule is gathered from information in the US Food Code but not succinctly and specifically spelled out, that's why, even after MUCH searching, I wasn't able to find it previously. 

Quoting Douglas Baldwin..... _*"the US Food Code requires that such food can only be between 41°F (5°C) and 130°F (54.4°C) for less than 4 hours (FDA, 2009, 3-501.19)"*_.

http://www.fda.gov/Food/FoodSafety/RetailFoodProtection/FoodCode/FoodCode2009/ucm189211.htm

*So, "40 to 140 in 4" to make it easy to remember and for an added margin of safety!!!*

HTH

~Martin


----------



## jp61 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks Martin!


----------



## linguica (Jan 12, 2013)

So be it. A law is set for the kingdom       *"40 to 140 in 4"*        And for of those members with a short memory (like me) I have the address of a good tattoo artist.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 20, 2013)

Just found this thread:

Thanks Martin!!

I found this a long time ago. Since then I tried a number of times, for hours, and couldn't find it again!!!

Now I know where that little sucker is!!!

Bear


----------

